# The new OS/2 named ArcaOS 5.0 has been released



## gpatrick (May 16, 2017)

Arca Noae started working on the next release of OS/2 beginning in 2014 when some people were concerned development was too slow or would cease for eComStation, so they founded ArcaOS 5.0, code named Blue Lion.  It is based on the last release of OS/2 Warp 4.53 and has been modernized.

https://www.arcanoae.com

This is on their website, which I suspected to be the case because earlier I was unable to process my transaction.


> *Heavy server load during opening hours of ArcaOS 5.0 release*
> 
> 
> We appreciate everyone’s patience as we continue to deal with excessive traffic on the server which is impacting our ordering and delivery process. Please know that we are doing everything we can to manage the situation, however, you may find it difficult to reach the site while the conditions persist.
> ...


----------



## fernandel (May 18, 2017)

I was OS/2 user and I have one 286 computer with Warp on still  and it works.


----------



## apacketofsweets (May 31, 2017)

This video interview was an interesting watch, just a shame it's proprietary. Very impressive how they've been upgrading the OS by reverse engineering rather than having access to the all the source code.


----------

